# chickfila bowl



## ABBYS DAD (Dec 23, 2012)

I've got tickets, but probably want even go. Wish it weren't on new year's eve. 


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 23, 2012)

ABBYS DAD said:


> I've got tickets, but probably want even go. Wish it weren't on new year's eve.
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App  for  Android_



the mad Hungarian would be there...step up!


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm going!


----------



## golffreak (Dec 23, 2012)

Should be a great game.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Dec 23, 2012)

westcobbdog said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by ABBYS DAD
> 
> ...


 
zombies and traffic dude....


_Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 23, 2012)

ABBYS DAD said:


> zombies and traffic dude....
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_



It really wasn't bad last year at all getting out or home


----------



## golffreak (Dec 23, 2012)

I've had more trouble getting out of Tuscaloosa and Auburn on game day than I ever have Atlanta.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 24, 2012)

This is usually the best bowl game of all the bowls! They seem to always pick two evenly matched teams. I'd go to it if I were you, dude. Go and have fun!


----------



## waterdogs (Dec 26, 2012)

how much for the tickets


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 27, 2012)

We've gotten a hotel room downtown, so traffic will not be an issue.  My little T-buddy will get to see his first LSU game.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks again Brad, Jacob is looking forward to seeing the game. He heads back to Texas tomorrow


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 31, 2012)

golffreak said:


> I've had more trouble getting out of Tuscaloosa and Auburn on game day than I ever have Atlanta.



Yep.

I take the MARTA train to Decatur, hope in my truck and drive back to Athens.

That should be a good game tonight.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2012)

golffreak said:


> I've had more trouble getting out of Tuscaloosa and Auburn on game day than I ever have Atlanta.



You are absolutely correct on this point. Especially Tuscaloosa.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2012)

Geaux Tigers. Stomp Clemson.


----------



## golffreak (Dec 31, 2012)

LSU wins it.


----------



## Cleburne (Dec 31, 2012)

The Bayou Tigers win this one easily.


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2012)

Cleburne said:


> The Bayou Tigers win this one easily.



Yes they will.


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2012)

Watkins out. Tough to see that. This one is over.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2012)

I love Clemson and hate LSU but once again the SEC will kick some ACC tail
WOW Clemson goes straight down the field without Watkins!!


----------



## Corey J (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in the dome and its crazy!!


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow! Clempson is playing pretty good! May have to eat my words....


----------



## weathermantrey (Dec 31, 2012)

Clemson’s D-line is playing out of this world.. Hope they keep it up!


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 31, 2012)

tcward said:


> Wow! Clempson is playing pretty good! May have to eat my words....



LSU has a dude named BARKEVIOUS on the team.  That's reason enough that they win.


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 31, 2012)

Course, LSU might want to see if they can slow down Clemsux's pass rush.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like Clemson is keeping it close but LSU is the better team on the field


----------



## HCREB (Dec 31, 2012)

best bowl game yet. . . So much parody in college football!!!!


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2012)

Mitten burger is a joke!


----------



## HCREB (Dec 31, 2012)

Clemson said "No sir boys"


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2012)

WOW WHat a great game!!!!!! Congrads Clemson I glad LSUx lost I hate Les Miles. Thanks to the Peach Bowl another best best bowl game of the season!!!!!!


----------



## Resica (Dec 31, 2012)

Great game!!!


----------



## weathermantrey (Dec 31, 2012)

Yabba dabboo dooo!!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 31, 2012)

tcward said:


> Watkins out. Tough to see that. This one is over.



Umm... Mr. Ellington disagrees with you.


----------



## weathermantrey (Dec 31, 2012)

Seriously though, I thought all you SEC guys out there talk about how physical that league is??? The LSU defensive players were dropping like flies in the 4th quarter.  What gives?


----------



## Cleburne (Dec 31, 2012)

What a game, congrats to the Clemson Tigers.


----------



## gin house (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks LSU   As if Clemsons recruiting wasnt hurting us enough instate you give them a big win.    I cant stand Clemson but bet with my wife and a few more and took Clemson......   I would love to have had to pay.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 31, 2012)

Hate I missed that one!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2012)

Not going to lie I was pulling for Clemscum deep down. I'm a sec homer but hate the tigers. Huge win for Dabo he's a class act! Lswho d was hosed. I think they were on the field for over 100 plays!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Somewhere there is a Comeaux/Les Miles with a frowny face. 
I thought LSU had it but their offense got completely shut down in the 2nd half.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2012)

Stupid Les Miles clock management, if he doesn't go 3 and out on his last possession while throwing the ball Clemson has to burn some time outs and more time is burned from the clock and the game has different situations at the end, maybe Clemson still drives and kicks the field goal maybe not, just not smart football as usual from the "Madhatter"


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 31, 2012)

Loved where Dabo said they were a National Title team. 

Dude must have got some Gatorade to the brain or something.


----------



## riprap (Dec 31, 2012)

How in the world has LSU won so many games with Les Miles? I mean 2nd and 2 and pass twice? 

Congrats to Clemson on the big win. I thought Dabo was going to take the reporter home.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Loved where Dabo said they were a National Title team.
> 
> Dude must have got some Gatorade to the brain or something.



I think they hit him with the cooler


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2012)

Sounds like it was a good game.  Wish it would've been on regular OTA TV.  Just looking at the scoring each quarter & final score which obviously is what really counts, it was a close game.  Looking at the box score, Clemson had more than twice the total yards as LSU & Clemson had the ball over 50% more of the time than LSU.  Saw the game finishing field goal for the win on local TV sports news replays.  Congrats to Clemson on the win.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Dec 31, 2012)

Did Dabo Swinney really just say "This team is a National Championship team"? That's what he said as he fought back tears and was picking up the reporter in a bear hug in the on field post game interview.
Congrats to Clemson. But your coach needs to undergo a drug test!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Somewhere there is a Comeaux/Les Miles with a frowny face.
> I thought LSU had it but their offense got completely shut down in the 2nd half.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> How in the world has LSU won so many games with Les Miles? I mean 2nd and 2 and pass twice?
> 
> Congrats to Clemson on the big win. I thought Dabo was going to take the reporter home.



Who ever was calling those plays was just dumb  after that I was hoping Clemson would win.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 1, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Not going to lie I was pulling for Clemscum deep down. I'm a sec homer but hate the tigers. Huge win for Dabo he's a class act! Lswho d was hosed. I think they were on the field for over 100 plays!



Class act he's a idiot , NC team whatever lucky to get out with a win if Les wasn't such a dumbbutt and run the clock out he would of been like every other acc team

Happy New Year.   WDE


----------



## Local Boy (Jan 1, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> Class act he's a idiot , NC team whatever lucky to get out with a win if Les wasn't such a dumbbutt and run the clock out he would of been like every other acc team
> 
> Happy New Year.   WDE



Well, thanks to the rest of the SEC guys that congratulated Clemson.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2013)

LSU didn't have the horses to hang with Clemson in the 4th.  Congrats to Clemson on a great win. Boyd had a heck of a game. Wish he were the qb for FSU.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jan 1, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> Class act he's a idiot , NC team whatever lucky to get out with a win if Les wasn't such a dumbbutt and run the clock out he would of been like every other acc team
> 
> Happy New Year.   WDE



Dabo doesn't come off as one of the greater x's and o's guys in college ball but he does seem sincere and like a genuinely good guy.  Due to that, I don't know if he would make a great O or D coordinator but he seems do be doing pretty darn good as a HC.  Don't really know what you mean by your ACC comment but please don't try to explain as I don't really care.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jan 1, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Not going to lie I was pulling for Clemscum deep down. I'm a sec homer but hate the tigers. Huge win for Dabo he's a class act! Lswho d was hosed. I think they were on the field for over 100 plays!



Same here. My nephew and niece graduated from Clemson............and I hate LSU.


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Jan 1, 2013)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Did Dabo Swinney really just say "This team is a National Championship team"? That's what he said as he fought back tears and was picking up the reporter in a bear hug in the on field post game interview.
> Congrats to Clemson. But your coach needs to undergo a drug test!



The reference is to LSU as a National Championship team ("just a couple of plays away from playing Notre Dame for the national championship").  He mentioned it dozens of times in interviews leading up to the game and said a win over them would be a defining moment for his program.  He should have pointed over to their side lines to clarify it.


----------



## polkhunt (Jan 1, 2013)

Why is everyone blaming the play calling? If the offense had executed the play that was called then it would not be an issue. No matter what play is called the offense has to tcb.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 1, 2013)

Dabo has a pretty compelling personal story, but he is delusional at times.  I can not pull for Clemson.  For one, I am an SEC guy, but mostly, I remember Clemson under Danny Ford as being the dirtiest teams UGA ever played back in the day.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 1, 2013)

golffreak said:


> LSU wins it.





Cleburne said:


> The Bayou Tigers win this one easily.





tcward said:


> Yes they will.





tcward said:


> Watkins out. Tough to see that. This one is over.





Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I love Clemson and hate LSU but once again the SEC will kick some ACC tail
> WOW Clemson goes straight down the field without Watkins!!





Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Looks like Clemson is keeping it close but LSU is the better team on the field



yall hit that nail on the head......


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 1, 2013)

"Lose Les, Win More"...  If Lester coulda kept his eye on the ball and fingers out of orafices maybe....  Just maybe...  Naw Tony... You may not... Have a pony...  

Heck, we turned it off when Clemson was down...

Oh well...

Roll Tide!!!

*V*


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 1, 2013)

It appears the artificial grass got them. Nothing for the coach to eat and not a good smoke.


----------



## maker4life (Jan 1, 2013)

Had LSU played in a real conference they might have been better prepared. Guess they just weren't used to getting hit in the mouth like that.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 1, 2013)

polkhunt said:


> Why is everyone blaming the play calling? If the offense had executed the play that was called then it would not be an issue. No matter what play is called the offense has to tcb.



yep,...Mett was awful last night,...a couple of spectacular throws, the rest, junk.

The O-line looked horrible as well.
Can't blame the D, they were on the field over half the game.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 1, 2013)

OcmulgeeOgre said:


> The reference is to LSU as a National Championship team ("just a couple of plays away from playing Notre Dame for the national championship").  He mentioned it dozens of times in interviews leading up to the game and said a win over them would be a defining moment for his program.  He should have pointed over to their side lines to clarify it.


He was speaking of his team"We are at the doorway of greatness" still sounds to me that he is talking about his team.
http://fansided.com/2013/01/01/video-clemson-head-coach-dabo-swinneys-emotional-post-game-interview/


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Jan 1, 2013)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:
			
		

> Thanks again Brad, Jacob is looking forward to seeing the game. He heads back to Texas tomorrow



glad you guys enjoyed the tickets. tell Jacob thanks again for serving our country. nice meeting yall, roll tide!


_Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## gin house (Jan 1, 2013)

I hated the Clemson win for the recruiting aspect of being our instate rival,  Having said that it is kind of nice to see a pile of SC kids go beat one of the annual powerhouses in LSU.  I dont like LSU at all but hate the firepower Clemson gets on recruiting from this one.   Props to Clemson,  UGA and USC in the bowl games.  All are within two hours from me and all are 11 wins teams.......Not too shabby.   Man i love football.


----------



## gin house (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh,  Props to Ga Tech for whipping the annually overated Trojans.....Thank you.


----------

